# will this work for a hydro pump?



## tom-tom (Nov 15, 2007)

ok guys i been intrested in making somethin for growin hydro ,like for 1 or 2 plants nothin big, now i got this pump for free i dont no if it will work i dont see why not i was told that u can make a small hydro system out of a little fish tank pump but could u guys and ladies take a look and tell me if i can use this in any way ,,im realy not even shure what it is but if any 1 has time id like to talk to u on how to build this i would be very thankfull im hopein this pump will work because i get paid tommorow and ill be able to buy my grow medam and nutes ,,,help me plesase,,thank u all


----------



## Growdude (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like you got some sort of air pump there.
You could use it for a DWC system or you might be able to make a drip system out of it but that would be harder.


----------

